# Old McDonalds Farm (November 2013)



## zeroUE (Nov 19, 2013)

Old McDonalds Farm, visited with Banshee, nice to meet you at last!

Well.... what to say about this place.... it's an old farm and attached house and it's somewhere that for whatever reason hasn't really been explored in the past, despite being connected to a well known location and no doubt many of you may recognise the place.

It was nice to see a farm with a difference, the architecture and design of the buildings were not of your normal type. It's almost as if it was designed by an architect who would normally design buildings of a different nature, indeed the arched doorways reminded me very much of a church for some reason....































































































































Thanks for looking folks! Theres also a full gallery of all the photos on my site at

http://www.zerourbex.co.uk/2013/11/old-mcdonalds-farm/


----------



## smiler (Nov 19, 2013)

I’ll be interested to read what others have to say about this place but I think its got a lot of age to it, ace pics, I loved the fire surround on the ground floor. Many Thanks.


----------



## krela (Nov 19, 2013)

Oooh I like that a lot. Yeah I agree smiler it's very old school farming, pre war I'd say. Not modernised at all.

Thanks Zero.


----------



## zeroUE (Nov 19, 2013)

thanks folks!

It is a pre war building yes


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 19, 2013)

What a wonderful range of buildings,what I reckon you have there is a Victorian model farm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_Farm

thanks for sharing


----------



## zeroUE (Nov 19, 2013)

oldscrote said:


> What a wonderful range of buildings,what I reckon you have there is a Victorian model farm
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_Farm
> 
> thanks for sharing



thanks for that link, but unfortunately thats not why the architecture is different. Its specific to this location and the architect in question


----------



## Mr beady (Nov 19, 2013)

If its next to a famous college then I think it's the building we all thought of not bothering. Looks alright to be fair


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 19, 2013)

Really like that! 
Great pics
Thanks..


----------



## zeroUE (Nov 19, 2013)

Mr beady said:


> If its next to a famous college then I think it's the building we all thought of not bothering. Looks alright to be fair



I think I know the college in question, its in the process of being f***ed up as we speak


----------



## smiler (Nov 19, 2013)

oldscrote said:


> What a wonderful range of buildings,what I reckon you have there is a Victorian model farm
> 
> Yeah I can see where your coming from, without knowing where the farm is I can’t be sure but what’s nagging at me is the shape of the doors and windows, and if ther is a ruined monastery nearby, after the reformation a lot of stuff got recycled many times.


----------



## Mr beady (Nov 19, 2013)

zeroUE said:


> I think I know the college in question, its in the process of being f***ed up as we speak



How comes?


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 19, 2013)

Very nice that. Certainly looks more churchy than farmy on those exterior shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 19, 2013)

this place has a tonne of vibes coming from it, cheers for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 19, 2013)

The stables look Georgian/early Victorian.Great report your right the brown tiled fire surround is a belter.


----------



## zeroUE (Nov 19, 2013)

Mr beady said:


> How comes?




Sent you a pm mate!


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 19, 2013)

You just blew my mind !!!!
Awesome !!!! 

Até já


----------



## smiler (Nov 19, 2013)

Well this post has caught the interest of many of us, the iron pillars certainly look 19th century as Olldscrote pointed out, a nd I May well be wrong with my supposition about the reuse of the Windows. Great post Zero,Thanks Again.


----------



## zeroUE (Nov 19, 2013)

smiler said:


> Well this post has caught the interest of many of us, the iron pillars certainly look 19th century as Olldscrote pointed out, a nd I May well be wrong with my supposition about the reuse of the Windows. Great post Zero,Thanks Again.



Thanks mate! There's no reuse it's all original


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 19, 2013)

I like that lots too


----------



## smiler (Nov 19, 2013)

zeroUE said:


> Thanks mate! There's no reuse it's all original



Sorry Zero. I didn’t mean to suggest otherwise, damned I phone, too modern for me. Great Post Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 19, 2013)

Very nice photos


----------



## Greenhill_no1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Love them photos! Fantastic!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 20, 2013)

That place is ace. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrDan (Nov 21, 2013)

Intriguing to say the least!


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 21, 2013)

Very nice location...impresed with people's knowledge of architecture on here! .cheers for posting


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 21, 2013)

wow, nice one like you say - they don't make them like that anymore! 
Lovely shots too! Love the old cereal tin!


----------



## leepey74 (Nov 22, 2013)

What an awesome place! Thanks for sharing


----------



## zeroUE (Nov 25, 2013)

cheers for all the feedback folks!


----------



## morphlet (Nov 30, 2013)

Very nice, fab shot of the stables with the wooden partitions and the hay racks. Can't get enough stables and tack rooms.


----------

